# Double écran Apple TV



## jmery (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Savez-vous s'il est possible de diffuser sur la télé via Apple TV une vidéo Youtube par exemple (ou une vidéo sur un lien internet, donc pas sur itunes) et de faire autre chose en même temps sur son mac (par exemple travailler sur un document Word ou consulter d'autres liens internet)?
L'idée étant que la vidéo reste diffusée sans interruption sur ma télé et que je puisse continuer de faire autre chose sur mon mac.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (11 Février 2013)

bien sûr ! 

aucun lien entre l'appleTv et ton mac !

avec l'appleTv tu va chercher la vidéo youtube et avec ton mac tu fais ce que tu veux 

ou alors je n'ai pas compris la question


----------

